
Buyer Beware: That 2TB-6TB “NAS” Drive Might Be SMR - jaytaylor
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2020/04/caveat-emptor-smr-disks-are-being-submarined-into-unexpected-channels/
======
inemesitaffia
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22875094](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22875094)

Although the comments in the article are very relevant

